# Epic at the Beach Today



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's really filling out!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Zoie says, "Swoon!"


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Epic looks like he had a grand old time too! Even if he doesn't care for the water as much as Sketch.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ahhh a day at the beach in December...you're so lucky! Great pics- love the one with the water bottle in his mouth


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I was trying to get some handsome standing pics... more water ones next time! 

They just love those water bottles- one man's trash...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I was trying to get some handsome standing pics... more water ones next time!
> 
> *They just love those water bottles*- one man's trash...


Exactly! Its cute, Beamers sister constantly is chewing on one. But I'm afraid my two boys would destroy them and eat them, so no water bottles in my house!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah, he totally would at home! But he loves to find "treasure" at the park lol


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Sand, surf, and plastic bottle goodie to chase - - Epic Heaven!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Gosh he is really looking good. It's fun to see a well built dog in another breed other than Golden!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He really is filling out, have not seen pic's of him in a while.
He is looking good at the beach!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks! They grow up so fast...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He has grown up so fast and so HANDSOME!!!! Love how he is doing his part to recycle the plastic.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww  great shots of him  I love Epic, such a handsome boy  and I love Riggs too


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

His coloring is pawsome. Great pictures and wish I had Miss Happy in Florida for this month.


----------

